# 1st Grow hanging buds to dry



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 10, 2006)

The only thing sexier than a naked lady is 6 of them. You can only see 4 in this pic but there are 6 in total. I stripped off all the fan leaves and left the smaller leaves near the bud on.  They have been drying for 7 days on friday almost ready to be pulled out of the closet and cured. This pic was taken the day I hung them up. Ahh f(edit)k it it to much trouble to resize all these pics. The requirements on this site make it unbearable to post any pics.  Whenever I resize them to 1000 x 800 the resolution goes to garbage. Anyway enjoy this blurry pic compliments of Marijuana Passion Forum.  Screw it I just need to smoke a bowl.


----------



## SmokeStar21 (Mar 10, 2006)

Here ya go I am much more relaxed now. You know in desert storm(the first one) they said welcome to suck to the soldiers landing in Iraq.   Well in regards to theses pics welcome to blur Gentlemen.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 10, 2006)

*looks grrrrrrreat SmokeStar21. be sure to give us a smoke report on those fine ladies. ENJOY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

> The requirements on this site make it unbearable to post any pics.



hmmmmmm, don't understand your problem. I think the pics look pretty good. Maybe if the attatchment size here doen't satisfy you, you should post them on a free site such as yahoo phootos or photobucket and provide a link.



> Whenever I resize them to 1000 x 800 the resolution goes to garbage.


  What size are you "resizing" them from?..My pics usually require 800x600 in order to be under 200mb.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow damn i wish i had those buds,cant wait to get my new crop going


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> My pics usually require 800x600 in order to be under 200mb.


 200 Megs? Holy Crap Hick! We're gonna need a bigger server!


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2006)

oops..200*K*b might be closer


----------



## turfsire (Sep 20, 2006)

hey man how much did u get back on each plant..thanks


----------

